
Why Greece took the fall for a European banking crisis - petethomas
https://renegadeinc.com/why-greece-took-the-fall-for-a-european-banking-crisis/
======
Arnt
I haven't read the article yet, but just from the headline I'll bet it doesn't
say "because Greece borrowed more than anyone could ever possibly repay". Not
even as one of n reasons.

